
Ask HN: Is there a need for anonymous cloud service? - northfoxz2015
Out of curiosity, is there a need for anonymous cloud service which trades bitcoin for usage like AWS?
======
freedomben
I like this idea, although I don't see how it would solve the problem of
providers ejecting content they disagree with. All I think it would do is
allow people to shield their real identities. Sites like the Daily Stormer
(which I personally find disgusting) could still be shut down by a cloud
provider who disagrees with the message.

What might be really interesting is a cloud service that allows anonymous
accounts, and also has a free-speech-absolutist policy (and sticks to it even
when it's hard).

~~~
jlgaddis
Like NearlyFreeSpeech.net [0]?

[0]: [https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net](https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net)

~~~
freedomben
Interesting, thanks for the link. Their website loaded really slow for me tho,
which makes me nervous when evaluating a hosting provider :-)

------
jlgaddis
Sure, but it's going to be quickly abused out of existence.

